# Dlive / Charles Wayn & Justin Sun / Lino / Lemons / Chinese Crypto Mafia



## AltisticRight (Dec 21, 2020)

Dlive as a platform itself greatly interests me. Perhaps they are doing something completely ingenious and new, or perhaps it's a glowing honeypot sham. Since the board hosts various Dlive personalities, I would like to shed light on this weird platform and the masterminds behind it. I could not find anything on Westnet that isn't bitching about "nazis and racists" streaming on the platform, fueled with autistic lefty screeching about worldviews they dislike. Maybe these media outlets can look into the platform themselves and find better information, but no, must cry about racism and fat neckbearded Nazis instead to resonate with their equally retarded readers.

I decided to "reeeeesearch" the platform on Chinanet and found some interesting stuff.





Note the two peculiar symbols on both sides.





"Crypto superchats", the Bittorrent icon, and a what coin?



Tron 4.0, or TRX, or “波場幣” is a cryptoshekel owned by the Chinese cryptocurrency mafia Justin Sun (孫宇晨). He isn't someone you should trust, more on that later.
Bittorrent is also owned by Justin Sun.

Dlive advertises itself as a decentralised platform utilising the "blockchain" for its infrastructure, however it is the most centralised decentralised platform one can imagine. Their "currency", which is "Lino / Lemons" is entirely centralised and controlled by the team. However, according to their terms and services, Lino holds absolutely zero value, making them similar to virtual currency you buy in an online game.


Here's Dlive's CEO, a twink by the name of 王嘉熙, or Charles Wayn.



王嘉熙 is pronounced "Wang jiah sheeee", so where he got that "Wayn" surname from?
Connect on LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/charleswayn
Note the term "波場" and the number 4.0 in the poster, which is Justin Sun's crypto, the symbol is shown above. Initially, I thought it was just some weird Chinanet podcast on coins. Turns out they are business partners, so this is effectively a cross-promotion circlejerk. Such is common with modern day online e-commerce.






Spoiler: Opinion on science degrees



While being educated at UC Berkeley is pretty cool, a Bachelor in Science? It's basically a downgraded engineering degree, with no specific expertise. Anyone with an above average IQ can get in one and get out. The average pay for someone holding such a degree is $60k-$90k in Abo Dollars (AUD). Decent, but nothing exceptional compared to his colleague Justin Sun, or 孫宇晨.



Charles did an interview with Tron 4.0, which turns out to be a partner of his, as Dlive recently moved to the "Tron Ecosystem": https://kiwifarms.net/threads/dlive...nd-begins-migration-to-tron-blockchain.64581/

Tron 4.0 (TRX) is Justin Sun's "alt-coin", Justin Sun is a massive cryptololcow, and should be deported back to China and charged with all his crimes. For example, he scammed the American Government, and thus all American taxpayers out of $2,000,000 in coof relief funds. A Chinenet article on Wechat boasts about scamming American taxpayers.





Tyrone and Jamal won't be interested in Ralph with that twink's existence for sure.


Spoiler: Article in Chinese



来源：新浪财经

日前，孙宇晨波场TRON在美团队获得美国薪酬保障计划1700万人民币支持。该款项是新冠疫情下美国政府对本土企业的现金援助，如按要求进行资金使用，则不需要偿还。目前孙宇晨首批1700万人民币补助已到账，第二批现金援助也将在近期进行发放。

薪酬保障计划是美国在新型冠状肺炎（COVID-19）全球疫情期间推出的薪酬保障计划（Paycheck Protection Program，简称PPP），于4月3日开始启动，旨在帮助企业在疫情时免于裁员等，为员工继续足额发放工资、支付房屋租金等，总额度达3490亿美元。

美国薪酬保障计划计划主要对中小企业进行资金援助，在美合规企业可向官方提交申报，进行最高1000万美元的补助申请，也可用于在美新型冠状肺炎（COVID-19）期间企业所遭受的经济损失进行申请。

薪资保护计划允许小型企业申请低息私人贷款，以支付其工资单和某些其他费用。PPP贷款大约等于企业平均每月工资成本的2.5倍。贷款收益可用于支付企业八周的薪资成本，租金，利息和水电费。如果企业保持其雇员人数和雇员工资稳定，则可以部分或全部免除该贷款。该计划由美国小型企业管理局实施。


The translated version in the image is pretty good. It's done my Matthew Graham himself, who is the CEO of Sino Global Capital. A company that focuses on crypto, based in Beijing, where he also resides.

Graham thinks the US government giving Justin Sun coof funds could be construed as an endorsement of Tron 4.0 by the state, by normies in Chinanet. This is pretty pathetic and epitomises the autistic false dichotomy that exists on both ends. Some slimey cryptoslant likely used lawyers and connections to scam coof funds, it has nothing to do with autistic geopolitics.

Another article talking about the scam. LINK  ARCHIVE
Earliest western media article. LINK ARCHIVE


> Sun, known as Sun Yuchen in China, is thought to be worth some $200 million. He shifted Tron operations to San Francisco after Beijing banned all ICOs and local cryptocurrency exchanges in 2017 to keep a tighter rein on the financial system.





> His decentralized media empire also comprises live-streaming site DLive and US peer-to-peer file-sharing company, Bittorrent. He recently acquired Steemit Inc., the company that developed the Reddit-like forum, and plans to move Steemit onto Tron.
> 
> But Sun is also famed for grandiose announcements, and publicity stunts. Perhaps it’s too much to hope that this is just another of those.



With millions of Americans fucked out of their jobs and small business suffering without swift government aid, Justin Sun, the ally of Dlive took a nice $2,000,000 cheque. This man spent $4.5 million to have a dinner with Warren Buffett and his net worth is projected to be $200 million, does he need $2 million in coof relief? To be fair, other massive companies took countless millions in coof relief as well, they are a private company and they can do what they want, that's why they can harvest your sweat and blood while you're coofing your organs out. It's said that there's no evidence regarding to the coof funds, so this could be yet another publicity stunt by the Chinese grifter.

Justin Sun claims he's mentored by Jack Ma of Alibaba group, which is untrue. Their whitepaper is plagiarised, something common among Chinese. Their technology is meh at best, and Justin Sun loves to market himself heavily. He is very concerned about his public image, his mianzi. There's a meme in cryptocoin circles of "announcing an announcement".

The more I look into this guy, the less trustworthy he is. Justin Sun also ran a Tesla car giveaway, and got a lot of flack.


Spoiler: Highlights



Justin Sun, founder and CEO of blockchain platform Tron, keeps drawing the ire of the cryptocurrency community onto himself. In his never ending quest to get as many Twitter followers as possible, he has decided that no price is too high, and is giving away a Tesla car, as well as a total of USD 20 million in an airdrop. However, the community believes he may be playing dirty, supposedly repeating the draws until he is satisfied with the winner - and until that winner is not a bot, seemingly created specifically to boost his follower count.


*Updated:* On Friday, Justin Sun announced that "for full community transparency, we decided to cancel the previous result and do a live stream draw instead."


This time, they picked a new winner, leaving the previous winner (@uzgaroth) perplexed and wondering whether Justin Sun and Tron "scammed him".


Meanwhile, Tron founder offered to the previous winner a fully paid round-trip ticket to the niTron summit in 2020 instead of Tesla.



Justin Sun's twitter followers are mostly  bots.


Spoiler: Highlights



Tron founder Justin Sun has gained an enthusiastic response around his crypto giveaways, with such tweets often reaching thousands of “likes” and retweets. However, some of the engagement could be a result of artificial Twitter bots, according to one data scientist.


“We've seen Justin Sun turn up occasionally in our research on fake engagement networks, so we started pursuing his followers to see what there is to see, and found an interesting little group of batch-created accounts,” the data scientist tweeted on Thursday.




https://archive.md/wip/ADryy



Justin Sun's associates allegedly hacked "Dorami", some kimchituber slant who plays video games.





Justin Sun's livestreams get over 30k viewers! That's 100 times more than the Memphis pig Ethan Oliver Ralph. Oh wait, there's a livechat that's on a loop?





He's been on a stage for 20 hours? Some endurance there, champ. Totally not a farce.

Justin Sun's partners in Beijing had a warm visit by the Chinese police, at their headquarters. Western media called it a raid, some later peddled back the claims, calling it a check. I looked into the incident and I can safely say it's just a visit. Police raids in China is equivalent to a SWATting, they will smash down the door with something and run in armed. The visit was due to picketing from Chinese crypto-grabblers that got sucked into a massive ponzi scheme, scammed many millions. While Justin Sun wasn't behind the scam, apparently, he didn't stop it diligently either, causing one suicide. Ultimately, the scam did benefit Justin Sun, which is perhaps why he didn't care.


> When the Wave Field Super Community scam appeared on Chinese social media sites earlier in the year, investors appealed to Justin Sun for clarification. The scammers claimed to be one of TRON’s _Super Representatives_ – node operators who maintain the TRX blockchain.
> 
> Sun finally spoke up regarding the crypto scam – but only after it was much too late. By the time of the following tweet on July 5th, $30 million had been extracted from thousands of investors, and one woman had died by her own hand.





ARCHIVE
The dates are too uncomfortably close to a recent news article on Chinanet, where a couple killed themselves after killing their daughter due to 20 million yuan losses in "bitcoin".


			https://news.china.com/socialgd/10000169/20201221/39094993.html
		



Spoiler: Highlights




The dad slit his daughter's throat, wrapped her corpse and jumped into the ocean with his wife
The dad was rescued, daughter and wife dead
He practiced the execution on a plush toy first, then "reluctantly" killed his daughter
The couple decided to kill their child due to a delusion of "sharing afterlife together". If an afterlife exists, they'd be both rotting in hell and the innocent daughter in heaven.
He "regrets his crimes" and wished to take on the full punishment. Blames the death of his wife on himself too.
Worth noting, bitcoin has been climbing in value. What did this fucking retard kill his daughter for then?
I don't think this is the same suicide due to the TRX 4.0 supercommunity ponzi scheme, but it's too close.



Justin Sun got axed on Weibo, lol.


Spoiler: Highlights



戲精 means drama whore.
韭菜 or chives, refers to normies being harvested for money. Sort of like corn, where the gunt is harvested for laughter, or lolcows being milked. One of the best Chinanet memes in existence.
蹭熱度 means grifting for clout.
流量大師 means a waste of bandwidth.
I cannot explain how funny the article is, however, translating it into English will make it sound autistic. Anyway, he got axed for being a retarded grifting lolcow stirring up gay drama, and people got sick of it, sort of like Twitter banning Laura Loomer. Everyone laughed and cheered on.



Justin Sun is involved in Binance.
He got into a spat with Ethereum.
Justin Sun grifted his way into, and took over Steemit.
Justin Sun got into a spat with Hive.

The interview I found was posted on the 7th of July, 2020. As with all closed media goes, it's shills and shills, shills everywhere! Western Blockchain media shills Justin Sun's shit to oblivion, while he is absolutely hated in Chinanet coincircles, many of which don't try to hide their dislike of Justin. So much for independent journalism. At least the MSM no longer try to hide biases and can't just be bought out. LinkedIn labels Charles' location as "San Fran Bay area". The CEO of Dlive and their partner Justin Sun are both in America. This isn't a Chinese lemon harvest, it's far, far worse. At least Chinese lemons are sour and probably riddled with pesticites, Dlive's lemons are as good as air.

What is Charles Wayn's opinion on Freedom of Speech?





He supports free speech, but Dlive isn't a free speech platform, as we have all known by now. So what does he want to cultivate Dlive into? The interviews I found says it all. Some suspicions are confirmed too.

I was able to find 2 noteworthy interviews. The first one talks about Bittorrent integration with Tron 4.0, the second one is about Dlive.


Spoiler: Bittorrent and TRX 4.0






Spoiler: Chinese transcript



*Irene Wang：*我们要紧跟现有的趋势，同时也希望在未来安全方面能够获得长足发展。接下来请BitTorrent产品与工程负责人Justin Knoll，演讲主题：Tron4.0与BitTorrent的双剑合璧。



*Justin Knoll：*我现在在线大家可以听见吗，现在开始演讲并共享屏幕。非常感谢主持人，非常感谢邀请我参加今天的大会，分享在过去一年当中BitTorrent所取得的发展，尤其是基于波场TRON整个生态系统以及我们的用户。



首先，我在开始部分想跟大家探讨一下，关于现在BitTorrent所进行的一些产品更新。第一个就是BTT代币，这个是去年上市的，接下来是我们未来的一个产品发展路径；第二个部分为大家分享一下BTFS文件存储系统，同时也包括里面的一个概述以及主机接口和产品分布图。再次感谢盛情邀请我来参加这次分享会，跟大家分享BitTorrent的产品。

BitTorrent其实是现在非常出名的平台，同时我们也是分布式的平台，我们是基于区块链的技术，基于某种共识形成这样分布式的系统平台。接下来详细介绍BTT代币，在这个系统当中，整个用户可以进行文件的下载，通过使用BTT代币可以有更快的下载速度。在过去数年中，BitTorrent发展速度极其迅速，可以看到，我们现在已经实现了BTT代币的快速流通。其实BTT代币有三个主要组成部分：一个是BitTorrent客户端，是最受欢迎的客户端，拥有大概一亿月活用户，第二就是我们刚才提到BTT，也就是我们的代币，主要是用于加速一种交换的媒介，比如说我们在下载整个文件的时候，可以用BTT进行相应的交换，也可以将它作为一种货币来进行产品的交易。最后一个重要组成部分就是波场TRON，区块链解决方案可以用BitTorrent和BTT连接用户。

现在看到的是BitTorrent客户端，我们推出很多客户端，已经将客户的体验深度融入客户端当中，这也是非常受欢迎的一块儿产品。现在我们用户的体验也是非常丰富的。说到第二个部分，就是我们的钱包。其实，在我们整个BitTorrent应用当中，钱包也是非常重要一环，它为用户提供了很好的体验。这样的话，我们可以保证客户的资产安全性，同时他们也可以在整个钱包当中进行代币交易。此外，对于BitTorrent客户也有着独特的体验，用户可以参与到我们整体活跃当中，在下载文件的同时上传相应的一些资源，这样有利于其他用户进行资源下载，这是我们整个过程。



基于以上我们所讲的这些内容，可以看到2020年整个BitTorrent Speed用户增长是非常显著的，截止2020年7月，月活用户量已经达到3200万。我们对于产品的的速度性能也进行过相关的测定，通过这样一个机制，我们已经可以实现文件的快速传输。



在这个图表当中，我们可以看到我们进行的一个速度测定，传输1%的平均速度是多少，5%的时候平均速度又是多少，20%还有我们传输整个文件的时候，它的平均速度都是多少。随着我们文件下载的数量越多，整个速度其实是越快的。

我们可以看到，整个速度测定达到较优的结果，可能不太好理解，我们下载前1%有不同的颜色，最开始深的颜色代表速度较慢，后来5%、20%颜色越来越浅，速度越来越快。这个部分是非常有趣的，我们从左到右研究图表，左边是5%的进度，相应是下载速度，随着我们使用BTT代币下载越来越多的文件，比如到了75%、100%，可以看到很明显的加速。从左边到右边随着文件数量下载的增多，它的速度其实是得到了明显的提高，它的性能也逐渐得到增强。所以，我们得出结论，在我们整个上面所说的带宽环境以及其他条件的影响下，我们整体性能都是非常好的。

接下来，BitTorrent发展是怎样一个途径呢，可以看一下我们产品路线图。从2020年第一个季度，可以看到BitTorrent钱包有了相应的发展，在整个用户体验中，通过钱包每天都会有数千名用户新增到应用当中。因为我们有很多不同的功能，确实是比较前沿的，也吸引了很多新兴用户。之前也有提到，我们现在有很多钱包应用，同时也建立了很多相应的机制进行用户间的支付、交易等等，开展了很多相应的活动。

还有就是BTFS，我们又进一步的深化和融合。接下来我们说一下BTFS，它是一个去中心化的存储系统，也是一个去中心化应用的基础平台。在这个平台当中，我们一方面可以存储文件，另一方面也可以通过代币方式获得相应的收益。现在可以在Windows和其他操作系统下载BitTorrent文件系统。

从图片中我们可以看到，这个文件系统有几个部分，有BitTorrent客户端，同时还有分布式的存储，如果我们想用BTFS来存储文件，还需要BTT代币来进行相应的活动。同时，我们还有波场TRON区块链作为底层的基础，波场TRON提供了一些尖端技术，为我们整个应用的实现打下良好的基础。

接下来看整个文件系统三个重要组成部分，第一个就是闲置存储资源，在我们个人的电脑当中每个人都有硬件的驱动，可能都有一些闲置的资源或未被使用的存储容量；第二个重要组成部分是代币，有加密代币用于加速交换媒介；还有波场TRON。接下来我们怎么使用闲置存储资源呢？首先要有主机进行相应的设定，比如说将计算机本地存储空间连接到BTFS网络上面，可以赚取相应BTT代币，我们可以自己进行主机设定，来选择主机存储空间，然后每次左右滑动代表主机滑块，我们可以看到我们现在有多少存储空间，同时相应的存储空间可以带给我们多少潜在的BTT收益。



其实，我们可以看到现在我们整个文件系统，月活使用量也有一个显著的增长。现在可以看到BTFS节点分布图，我们拥有这种优势，BTFS发展相应的生态系统可以有不同的节点，每个用户可以选择不同的节点进行下载。BTFS也可以帮助我们存储在不同的节点，所以大家可以看到这是我们在全球范围内进行的一个相应的渗透。

这张PPT展示了BTFS未来的路线图，第一季度到第三季度计划，未来希望能够在Q2保证推出UI测试版，计划还包括让UI进一步优化，让它更加稳定，并且把文件系统用户体验方面进行优化，让更多的用户能够进行BTFS贡献，并且能够通过我们的鼓励计划获得BTT代币奖励。

这就是我今天所有的讲话，希望大家关注我们。未来我们能够带来更好的产品，谢谢大家。



*Irene Wang：*非常感谢您带来的非常棒的介绍，波场TRON 4.0其实对于BitTorrent未来有更好的发展机会。对于BitTorrent的计划，我个人也是非常期待，因为我自己长期以来也是BitTorrent的一个忠实用户，我也希望能够看到BitTorrent在波场TRON的助力下有更好的产品带给我们。



Instead of translating the entire thing, here's some dot points:

The storage of Dlive, its tech infrastructure is decentralised, based on the BTFS system.
BitTorrent, the BTT token, and Tron 4.0 (TRX) are all owned by Justin Sun, so this interview is basically a circlejerk.
BitTorrent has 32 million active users, and will bring faster streaming speeds (nigga plz, Dlive is slow as fuck)
They then yammer about BitTorrent's tech and download speeds accumulating, I presume as more seeders are in the cycle blahblah. They cited a graph, no where to be found






Spoiler: Dlive and TRX 4.0 transcript



*Irene Wang：*有请 DLive CEO 王嘉熙，跟大家讲讲，去中心化直播平 DLive 在波场 4.0 时代的发展方向及落地应用。

*王嘉熙：*大家好，我是王嘉熙，大家可以通过我们的屏幕看今天的大会，我非常开心能够参加到波场 4.0 全球大会当中来分享 DLive 的一些情况，也分享对区块链整体行业的一些看法。

首先给大家介绍一下 DLive 服务于全球的相关内容。DLive 致力于去体现创作者和观看者这两边的贡献和价值，创建革新性的系统。通过这个系统，观众可以从他们最喜欢的内容创建者当中获得一些奖励。现在，它的用户遍布全球，是土耳其的第二大流媒体平台，每个月有 700 万活跃用户，我们正在努力把平 DLive 平台带到其他国家和地区。

DLive 在 2017 年推出，2018 年 9 月份，DLive 转移到 Lino 区块链，这是为我们准备的区块链。在 2019 年 4 月份我们签署了一个流媒体合约，在全球有超过一亿的订阅量。在 2019 年 12 月的时候，我们加入 BitTorrent 家族，成为波场 TRON 生态的一员，我们从中获得了与 BitTorrent 更多的产品融合的机会，现在我们的月活用户已经超过 700 万，而且我们的市场在全球很多地方都有触及，是土耳其的三大流媒体巨头之一。

2019 年的 12 月，自从我们加入了 BitTorrent 的家族之后，我们整体的用户增长量从去年到现在已经翻了一倍。现在有超过 15 万的内容制造商在 DLive 这个平台上面创造各种各样的流媒体内容。

*DLive 与其他平台到底有什么样的区别呢？*首先，内容创作者可以更好地从中获利，因为我们有很大的用户群，所以内容有更好的触及和曝光。第二，观看者可以获得奖励，DLive 用户可以从中获得奖励箱，开箱可以获得一些奖励，这样就可以使得每一个观看者有更高的黏性。

除此之外，DLive 还推出了每个人都可以从社区成长当中获得一部分利润这样一个功能，我认为这是我们独有的一个特点。通过 BTT 质押，BTT 持有者从 DLive 可以获得大量的收益，他们对于我们来讲就像是股东一样，因为他们可以从中获得订阅费用 25% 的利润，所有这些持有者都可以获得一些分红，我们的年收益对于所有的 BTT 年化收益率 20.01，BTT 持有者在 DLive 平台投资收益率非常高，而且现在对 DLive 用户我们给予的鼓励政策力度也是非常大的。

未来我们与波场 4.0 生态系统有怎样的整合计划呢？第一点，我想说我们的一些解决方案，我们已经支持 BTFS 的解决方案，并且它已经适用所有 DLive 内容创建者。我们可以看到一些 DLive 内容创建者他们现在上传内容，下面会有分布式存储的标签，带有标签的内容就表明它已经使用这个功能。之后，我们会将 BTFS 分布式存储功能向更多 DLive 的内容创建者、使用者推广，希望最终所有的用户都能够使用上这个功能。

接下来，我们的另一个目标就是希望能够进行一个更好的产品集成，就是把 BitTorrent 和 uTorrent 集成，希望集成到用户桌面上面，大家把 BT 桌面应用或者安卓、苹果 BT，还有 uTorrent 应用，全部通过一个应用接入 DLive 的内容和视频。这样的话，DLive 用户和内容创建者就可以得到更好的曝光。

之后希望在今年晚些时候，我们也希望能够与 Steemit 进行更好的集成，希望在网站一键可以直达 DLive 的平台。未来有什么计划？第一步更加关注于现在的市场，像美国、土耳其、巴西市场，今年第四季度会开始努力触达其他的国家，比如印度、俄罗斯等等，现在还做一些研究去进行成本对比，还有未来一些市场目标分析。但是，我们现在确实有市场扩展的计划。

最后一点也是很重要的一点，我们希望让自己的视频内容类别更加多样化，现在 80% 的 DLive 内容都是与游戏相关的，但是之后我们希望能够加入更多不同的内容，比如像 LOL，或者更加偏日常的一些内容。

最后，就是我们的 DLive 空投，我们会通过 DLive 的平台，也就是 DLive.tv 这个平台给大家推出 1000 个柠檬币，如果准备好我现在就要分发这个空投，三二一马上开始。OK，我们现在已经发送奖励，所有 DLive 用户现在已经能够看到弹窗界面，如果用我们的网站或者 APP，手机上会出现弹窗，首先要订阅我们的频道，在三秒之后现在能看到这笔空投，现在我们就要分发这笔奖励金了，现在已经分发完了。10 万个柠檬币发送给各位粉丝，一共 10 万，不是 1000 是 10 万。我们非常感谢大家使用 DLive，以上就是我对于 DLive 所有的介绍，谢谢各位。

*Irene Wang：*非常感谢，我们现在看到 DLive 有了很大一部分的升级，它现在已经成为一个非常去中心化的区块链流媒体平台，非常感谢。

*- END-*





> 首先给大家介绍一下 DLive 服务于全球的相关内容。DLive 致力于去体现创作者和观看者这两边的贡献和价值，创建革新性的系统。通过这个系统，观众可以从他们最喜欢的内容创建者当中获得一些奖励。现在，它的用户遍布全球，是土耳其的第二大流媒体平台，每个月有 700 万活跃用户，我们正在努力把平 DLive 平台带到其他国家和地区。


Dlive's system is unique, one of its kind. The viewers get rewarded through consuming content they like. There's viewers from across the globe, 7 million active ones. Second largest streaming platform in Turkey. They want to introduce Dlive to other countries. (Please don't)




> DLive 在 2017 年推出，2018 年 9 月份，DLive 转移到 Lino 区块链，这是为我们准备的区块链。在 2019 年 4 月份我们签署了一个流媒体合约，在全球有超过一亿的订阅量。在 2019 年 12 月的时候，我们加入 BitTorrent 家族，成为波场 TRON 生态的一员，我们从中获得了与 BitTorrent 更多的产品融合的机会，现在我们的月活用户已经超过 700 万，而且我们的市场在全球很多地方都有触及，是土耳其的三大流媒体巨头之一。
> 
> 2019 年的 12 月，自从我们加入了 BitTorrent 的家族之后，我们整体的用户增长量从去年到现在已经翻了一倍。现在有超过 15 万的内容制造商在 DLive 这个平台上面创造各种各样的流媒体内容。


Dlive moved to the Lino blockchain in September last year. They signed some sort of streaming agreement in April, with over 100 million subscribers (pewdiepie?). They integrated into the "BitTorrent family" and adopted the Tron ecosystem in December, 2019. They claimed after joining the BitTorrent family, their viewers doubled, now with over 150k.

Surely, has nothing to do with right wing catboy lovers.

Then, Charles compares Dlive with other platforms.



> *DLive 与其他平台到底有什么样的区别呢？*首先，内容创作者可以更好地从中获利，因为我们有很大的用户群，所以内容有更好的触及和曝光。第二，观看者可以获得奖励，DLive 用户可以从中获得奖励箱，开箱可以获得一些奖励，这样就可以使得每一个观看者有更高的黏性。
> 
> 除此之外，DLive 还推出了每个人都可以从社区成长当中获得一部分利润这样一个功能，我认为这是我们独有的一个特点。通过 BTT 质押，BTT 持有者从 DLive 可以获得大量的收益，他们对于我们来讲就像是股东一样，因为他们可以从中获得订阅费用 25% 的利润，所有这些持有者都可以获得一些分红，我们的年收益对于所有的 BTT 年化收益率 20.01，BTT 持有者在 DLive 平台投资收益率非常高，而且现在对 DLive 用户我们给予的鼓励政策力度也是非常大的。
> 
> ...



Creators make more money, because they have lots of views which translated to exposure and growth. (Untrue)
Viewers get a kickback, prompting them to stick around more often (chests of air lemons?)
Dlive users get a portion of Dlive's profits. They are like stakeholders to us, as they get 25% profits from the subscription fees (I don't understand how this works).
They have integrated the blockchain into streaming and they aim to consolidate BitTorrent and uTorrent, which brings better experience and exposure to creators. They also want to integrate Steemit into their platform in the future.
Dlive has been highly profitable. (Why and how?)
Their main markets are Brazil, Turkey, and America. They aim to get into the Indian and Russian market too. Time to show bobs and vagene.
They want to diversify their content, as 80% now are gaming related. They would like to get more involved in esports such as LOL has host "irl oriented" shit as well. (I don't really believe this claim, 80% gaming?)
Charles dropped 100k lemons afterwards.
Charles envisions a platform that competes with twitch, not a platform which panders to fat alcoholics and catboy lovers. This begs the question, why would anyone use Dlive when Twitch already exists? Dlive has a smidgen more of free speech at best. They censor stickers, just like Twitch, they also control speech. I suppose they aren't as bad as Twitch, which bans users for saying "2 genders" and for what they do outside of the platform, but think about it... if Dlive gets say 20% of twitch's audience, what would they do? They will hammer down on speech further, since Dlive in a Silicon Valley start-up that wants to attract investors.

Here's the distribution of Lino:


Spoiler: Article in Chinese



https://www.bilibili.com/read/cv7423817






1. The developers don't make money through creator's content (directly). The creators don't get a cut taken.
2. Lino's developers and overhead does require funding.
3. The platform will be slowly decentralised. They aim to open moderation up to users to promote growth.
Lino's distribution is of following, for each Lino generated:

65% goes to service providers and overhead
10% goes to developers
10% goes to "node validation" (I don't know what the fuck this is)
5% goes to users/viewers of the platform
The platform does not take a cut from donations, which are in Lino/Lemons. The income comes from ads and other services. Streamers can see the amount of donations, and users will get a kickback in the form of Lino. Developers get their share from moderation and "node voting"???

Dlive's entire basis for their platform, is that creator's income won't see a cut. YouTube/Twitch takes over 20% of donation/superchat. So in theory, people on Dlive do make more money. However, the entire platform is pretty much stagnant and growth isn't warranted at all.


----------



## longtimelurkerfirsttimepo (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm guessing node validation is similar to what bitcoin node validation is, and some information on that can be found here, or here I think you are basically mining, or validating transactions within the network, but without creating new coins and receiving them as a reward?

I think that "node voting" refers to voting for "validators". In the words of the Lino documentation (archive): "Lino Blockchain relies on a set of validators to secure the network. The role of a validator is to run a full node and participate in consensus by broadcasting a cryptographic signature signed by its private key. Validators verify messages and commit new blocks to the blockchain and receive message fees and Validator Rewards in return."

I don't know much about the crypto-shekel, so if I'm wrong I apologise. Great OP though.


----------



## Step Away From The Melon (Dec 21, 2020)

An intresting thread with a good OP that will hopefully shed some light on this scam, I know Nigel did some digging on the Turkish connection but holy hell this is some rabbit hole.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 21, 2020)

Step Away From The Melon said:


> An intresting thread with a good OP that will hopefully shed some light on this scam, I know Nigel did some digging on the Turkish connection but holy hell this is some rabbit hole.


Do you have the post saved somehow? I assume you're talking about @Nigel of Ukip ?


----------



## Step Away From The Melon (Dec 21, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> Do you have the post saved somehow? I assume you're talking about @Nigel of Ukip ?


I don't have it saved although it's on page 1633 of the general thread.

Post in thread 'Ethan Ralph / TheRalphRetort' https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/post-7065826


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 21, 2020)

Step Away From The Melon said:


> I don't have it saved although it's on page 1633 of the general thread.
> 
> Post in thread 'Ethan Ralph / TheRalphRetort' https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/post-7065826


Holy shit, that's a boatload. Thanks for the link. I'll include it all in the top post later under spoilers. This means the top post needs some (major) restructuring, since I'm fucking autistic when it comes to formats.

From the CEO's instagram, he seems to be pretty normal and active with some average normie hobbies. Really wonder why he decided to run an autistic site for wignats and import roaches to do work. They even have meetings in Turkey. 

Considering how Chinanet see Turks as goblins, this is an interesting duo. 
(Some thot was talking about how Turkey is freer on Chinanet, people responded to her with Goblin Slayer gifs and hentai, based and slantpilled)


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 22, 2020)

Seeing how China is cracking down on Jack Ma, I can say that Sun's and Wang's (I am not going to use Wayn) days are numbered at least in China.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 22, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> Seeing how China is cracking down on Jack Ma, I can say that Sun's and Wang's (I am not going to use Wayn) days are numbered at least in China.


There's no way Justin Sun can go back to China without being arrested, his wealth started from exploiting gray area laws when crypto was new. That said, didn't Jack Ma and Pony Ma just won some "leader of progress" reward? I know the owner of a pretty big anime/figurine/weeb oriented shopping mall, loosely translated into "Anime bunker", they basically got destroyed by Taobao (online e-commerce in general).

Big surprise, weebs... don't want to leave their bunkers.


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 22, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> That said, didn't Jack Ma and Pony Ma just won some "leader of progress" reward?


Yes, but public opinion is turning against them. China's opinion makers and online video channels commenting on China's domestic politics have done many videos decrying Jack Ma's attempts to lobby for a liberalisaton of the financial sector. 司马南 being one example. 

If he succeeded, he would have more grey areas and loopholes to take advantage of and China will be run the risk of having a 2008 style financial crisis. 

Already they are digging into his forays into e-financing and how he is trying to earn money by encouraging people to take up microloans with high interest that they don't need. 

Pony Ma and his Tencent might be next considering how he has a stranglehold over Chinese social media like Jack Dorsey over the US's. If Pony threatens the Party like how Jack Ma threatened China's regulatory authorities then he might end up like Jack Ma.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 23, 2020)

longtimelurkerfirsttimepo said:


> I'm guessing node validation is similar to what bitcoin node validation is, and some information on that can be found here, or here I think you are basically mining, or validating transactions within the network, but without creating new coins and receiving them as a reward?
> 
> I think that "node voting" refers to voting for "validators". In the words of the Lino documentation (archive): "Lino Blockchain relies on a set of validators to secure the network. The role of a validator is to run a full node and participate in consensus by broadcasting a cryptographic signature signed by its private key. Validators verify messages and commit new blocks to the blockchain and receive message fees and Validator Rewards in return."
> 
> I don't know much about the crypto-shekel, so if I'm wrong I apologise. Great OP though.


There's documentation on how 'Lino' validation works here:


			https://docs.lino.network/blockchain/validator.html
		

I haven't bothered to really understand it, the most important bit is that to act as a validator you need to lock in at least 100,000 lemons (about $1,200 US), and possibly a whole lot more than that. So it's basically a way to get people to lock themselves into the shitcoin.

I don't believe there's really any mathematical problems being solved in the Lino block 'validation' process, it's just a bunch of computers owned by people who bought into the shitcoin marking transactions that DLive forwards to them as approved.

This differs from say, BitCoin or Monero, in that in those actual cryptocurrencies rewards go to those who complete complex mathematical problems, and 'validator nodes' are just nodes run by people who want a really reliable source of information on who owns what, and who for that purpose alone, and not necessarily to benefit anyone beyond themselves, essentially 'check the working' of the miners whose computers actually solved the math problems. They don't get rewards for that.

But who knows, I might be missing the point.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Dec 23, 2020)

Dlive is currently tabulating rankings for holiday donations.

Ethan's top paypig, TBased, is also top sitewide by an order of magnitude:



With regards to creators, Ethan is rattling his tin cup for scraps, beneath even Baked, who makes most of his money through direct donations:



Chart (archive)


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 24, 2020)

Haru Okumura said:


> Dlive is currently tabulating rankings for holiday donations.
> 
> Ethan's top paypig, TBased, is also top sitewide by an order of magnitude:
> 
> ...


Holy fucking shit the 2nd and 3rd added up and doubled doesn't even come close to that Turk.

Assuming he pays for lemons, that's $3547 in the matter of just a day or two? That's fortnightly, or monthly pay for someone with a good job, and weekly for someone doing very high end shit.
I'll be 100% honest, I am quite jealous. Someone with that much money to spend on a shithole website must be living the dream. If one has $3600 to piss away on fringe grifters, I can only imagine how much his actual job yields. 

Or, something shady is going on.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 24, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> Holy fucking shit the 2nd and 3rd added up and doubled doesn't even come close to that Turk.
> 
> Assuming he pays for lemons, that's $3547 in the matter of just a day or two? That's fortnightly, or monthly pay for someone with a good job, and weekly for someone doing very high end shit.
> I'll be 100% honest, I am quite jealous. Someone with that much money to spend on a shithole website must be living the dream. If one has $3600 to piss away on fringe grifters, I can only imagine how much his actual job yields.
> ...


My theory was that he comes from oil money. But I have also seen people make chargebacks because they used the wrong decimal (granted that's on streamlabs but the principle may apply). 

Ralph found a true and honest Nigerian Prince.


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 24, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> Or, something shady is going on.


That is what I am leaning towards. Some user said the BTC payments might be from some paypig who was into Bitcoin very early when it was very cheap but for him and TBased to gift so many parties cryptocurrency is what I find suspicious.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 24, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> My theory was that he comes from oil money. But I have also seen people make chargebacks because they used the wrong decimal (granted that's on streamlabs but the principle may apply).
> 
> Ralph found a true and honest Nigerian Prince.


I do know someone that works as a system integrator and engineer at a state owned oil enterprise in that region.
Saying he makes a million a year is an underestimation. From my knowledge, it's low 8 digits. 

If that's the case, Ralph and Dlive is truly blessed. We know Dlive has a team and associates in Turkey. 



L. Duse said:


> That is what I am leaning towards. Some user said the BTC payments might be from some paypig who was into Bitcoin very early when it was very cheap but for him and TBased to gift so many parties cryptocurrency is what I find suspicious.


Why not just invest in a business, or real estate. Hell, spending it on a fruitful hobby (not audio) ranging from photography to trading cards is a better investment than pissing it away on some grifter. Oh well. Justin Sun was one of the early bitcoin adopters too, he's prolific in Chinese coin circles, the proto-cryptololcow.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 24, 2020)

That was a really interesting read.  I think you did more journalism than news outlook ever did when writing about DLive.  For example, here is an article from fucking Time.  Not Vox or something out of The Young Turks but Time. 



			https://time.com/5881595/right-wing-conspiracy-theorists-coronavirus/
		


This article is massive and says next to nothing.  I can sum it up in a few short sentences.  DLive has lots of white supremacist's on it.  Nick Fuentes is on DLive and is bad.  Children use the internet and might get told wrong think if they click a bad video.  Here are 5 nobodies that say DLive only cares about money and a doctor that confirms Children use the internet.  Youtube bans Nazis.  America First and Groypers are things the alt-right says.  Nick Fuentes said Kamilla Harris hates white people.  No mention of Ralph though.

Do people actually read these things?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 24, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Do people actually read these things?


The stay at home mom crowd that uses Facebook says hello.


----------



## SkyeJordan66 (Dec 24, 2020)

"They signed some sort of streaming agreement in April, with over 100 million subscribers (pewdiepie?)"

Yep. Pewdiepie did sign some contracts with them. Didn't know how long he was there on the platform until he starts streaming on Youtube


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 24, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> That was a really interesting read.  I think you did more journalism than news outlook ever did when writing about DLive.  For example, here is an article from fucking Time.  Not Vox or something out of The Young Turks but Time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they do! and they also prevent that massive boomer audience, streaming about or watching streams about making charlie brown cookies or some shit away from joining , and zoomers read them, and prevents them from coming on to stream or watch people make fortnite cookies.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Dec 24, 2020)

Serious question from those who have done a deep dive. Does any of these large amounts of money moving around look like money laundering?

I have always thought it was shady how the monetary system works. The most notable is how the donated lemons and then the final amount can be drastically different. Even after Dlive has supposedly taken their cut.

The system seems like it can frought with fraud and the new system they are talking about offering seems as a way to offer snuff porn and other illegal videos to a viewer base and to make cash off it.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 24, 2020)

Ol' Slag said:


> Serious question from those who have done a deep dive. Does any of these large amounts of money moving around look like money laundering?
> 
> I have always thought it was shady how the monetary system works. The most notable is how the donated lemons and then the final amount can be drastically different. Even after Dlive has supposedly taken their cut.
> 
> The system seems like it can frought with fraud and the new system they are talking about offering seems as a way to offer snuff porn and other illegal videos to a viewer base and to make cash off it.


I've had some tinfoil hat theories about Dlive shuffling money around and botting people's channels to make the platform look bigger than it actually is. If someone who is thinking of jumping ship to their platform, the uninitiated might think: "Oh, this dlive site is cool! Look how many viewers nobodies get... and look at all of those donations." 

The whole Lino/tron/lemons system has always confused me a little. From what I've been told, lemons are like 0.012 cents per lemon, with them taking a 25% cut, so it would be more like 0.009 cents per lemon after Dlive takes their share. I've been told that when cashing out, you've gotta do all sorts of stuff like scan your passport or other ID, and when cashing out, lemons are worth closer to like 0.006 cents per lemon.

If anyone has personal experience or some handy, dandy datasets, feel free to correct me, just going by what I've been told by a few people.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Dec 25, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> I've had some tinfoil hat theories about Dlive shuffling money around and botting people's channels to make the platform look bigger than it actually is. If someone who is thinking of jumping ship to their platform, the uninitiated might think: "Oh, this dlive site is cool! Look how many viewers nobodies get... and look at all of those donations."
> 
> The whole Lino/tron/lemons system has always confused me a little. From what I've been told, lemons are like 0.012 cents per lemon, with them taking a 25% cut, so it would be more like 0.009 cents per lemon after Dlive takes their share. I've been told that when cashing out, you've gotta do all sorts of stuff like scan your passport or other ID, and when cashing out, lemons are worth closer to like 0.006 cents per lemon.
> 
> If anyone has personal experience or some handy, dandy datasets, feel free to correct me, just going by what I've been told by a few people.


What I think will be interesting is the new program announced where it is not censored at all. 

I wonder if they are trying to get into the snuff/cp scene and make money off of it and when someone gets caught, say "We had no idea".


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Dec 25, 2020)

Related to dlive , anyone know who the Partner or Global Partner that got "btfo" globally banned from the site?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 25, 2020)

Ol' Slag said:


> Serious question from those who have done a deep dive. Does any of these large amounts of money moving around look like money laundering?
> 
> I have always thought it was shady how the monetary system works. The most notable is how the donated lemons and then the final amount can be drastically different. Even after Dlive has supposedly taken their cut.
> 
> The system seems like it can frought with fraud and the new system they are talking about offering seems as a way to offer snuff porn and other illegal videos to a viewer base and to make cash off it.


Makes you think about that T-Based guy doesn't it?  I'm no mobster or anything but if I wanted to legally obtain money for illegal services an online platform is how I would report my income these days.  Feds can't even come to my place of business to check and see if there's customers or not, because DLive inflates viewer numbers.

In fact, viewer numbers are extremely easy to fake on DLive.  They count them by the tab that's open.  If you go to some video game channel with 10 viewers right now, and pop open like 20 tabs you'll triple that dudes numbers.  Now that I think of it... it is Christmas...


----------



## Ralphamale (Dec 25, 2020)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Related to dlive , anyone know who the Partner or Global Partner that got "btfo" globally banned from the site?



That would be Britbong. He used to go by Mr BTFO on the site and got into some sperg out that wound up getting it globally banned. Randbot himself is actually personally responsible for the global filters that Dlive now uses. One night after he got banned went and made accounts named 92dollars/93dollars (The amount dlive owed him) where he was reading the wikipedia article for alternative words for nigger. Favorite Dlive stream by far.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Dec 25, 2020)

I've tested the "open 20 tabs and you get 20 viewers" in the old thread and it's wrong.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 25, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Makes you think about that T-Based guy doesn't it?  I'm no mobster or anything but if I wanted to legally obtain money for illegal services an online platform is how I would report my income these days.  Feds can't even come to my place of business to check and see if there's customers or not, because DLive inflates viewer numbers.
> 
> In fact, viewer numbers are extremely easy to fake on DLive.  They count them by the tab that's open.  If you go to some video game channel with 10 viewers right now, and pop open like 20 tabs you'll triple that dudes numbers.  Now that I think of it... it is Christmas...


They HAVE to be incognito tabs for whatever reason. I've tested it out with both non incognito and incognito tabs in Brave. Haven't used any other browsers. 
My Tbased hot-take is that he's one of the Turkish high-up's sons or nephews or something, someone that MIGHT have some basic bitch desk job there or just an allowance in lemons to dump around to inflate the numbers.

The more I think about it, it would be hard to clean drug money through Dlive. I mean you could buy prepaid credit cards or amazon gift cards... IIRC you can buy lemons with your amazon account on the site. It just seems like too much to lose 25% or more when buying lemons and cashing out, but whoever is doing the laundering might be willing to take that hit because it is nearly no-risk.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 25, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> They HAVE to be incognito tabs for whatever reason. I've tested it out with both non incognito and incognito tabs in Brave. Haven't used any other browsers.
> My Tbased hot-take is that he's one of the Turkish high-up's sons or nephews or something, someone that MIGHT have some basic bitch desk job there or just an allowance in lemons to dump around to inflate the numbers.
> 
> The more I think about it, it would be hard to clean drug money through Dlive. I mean you could buy prepaid credit cards or amazon gift cards... IIRC you can buy lemons with your amazon account on the site. It just seems like too much to lose 25% or more when buying lemons and cashing out, but whoever is doing the laundering might be willing to take that hit because it is nearly no-risk.


Well I didn't bother looking into it, but we can rule out that he's not another streamer, yes? Or for that matter a kid with a runaway stolen credit card. I'll stick to the theory he's a Turk inside the company but the question remains: why Ralph of all people?


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 25, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Well I didn't bother looking into it, but we can rule out that he's not another streamer, yes? Or for that matter a kid with a runaway stolen credit card. I'll stick to the theory he's a Turk inside the company but the question remains: why Ralph of all people?


IIRC someone in the main thread said he was donating a bunch to other streamers too... Maybe Nick Fuentes, I'm not sure. Unless there's a way to pull his account and see who all he's paypiged, but I doubt Dlive would post that publicly.

It might have been stolen cards though, because I remember a lot of bitching in chat the following days about "vanishing subs". Chat seem to think Dlive conned them out of it, but if the card was reported stolen and had the last couple transactions undone, the subs might have been rescinded. Come to think of it, I haven't seen Tbased in chat since the donation, so if it was CC fraud, he might have gotten scooped.

 
Why is everything that happens on Dlive so sketchy? Maybe I just need to lay off the dabs, but the more I look into Dlive, the more I can't help but feel something isn't on the up and up.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 25, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> IIRC someone in the main thread said he was donating a bunch to other streamers too... Maybe Nick Fuentes, I'm not sure. Unless there's a way to pull his account and see who all he's paypiged, but I doubt Dlive would post that publicly.
> 
> It might have been stolen cards though, because I remember a lot of bitching in chat the following days about "vanishing subs". Chat seem to think Dlive conned them out of it, but if the card was reported stolen and had the last couple transactions undone, the subs might have been rescinded. Come to think of it, I haven't seen Tbased in chat since the donation, so if it was CC fraud, he might have gotten scooped.
> 
> ...


Its definitely weird, that dude gave Ralph a ton of money during his baby's day out and i want to say fuentes and a couple of other tard-right guys too.  You dont throw that kind of money around for no reason.  

I do love a good mystery though.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Dec 25, 2020)

Ralphamale said:


> That would be Britbong. He used to go by Mr BTFO on the site and got into some sperg out that wound up getting it globally banned. Randbot himself is actually personally responsible for the global filters that Dlive now uses. One night after he got banned went and made accounts named 92dollars/93dollars (The amount dlive owed him) where he was reading the wikipedia article for alternative words for nigger. Favorite Dlive stream by far.


Thank you very much!


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 25, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Its definitely weird, that dude gave Ralph a ton of money during his baby's day out and i want to say fuentes and a couple of other tard-right guys too.  You dont throw that kind of money around for no reason.
> 
> I do love a good mystery though.


I can't wait for the tell-all documentary we get two years from now. 
Now, has there been rumblings of other people losing subs on channels Tbased donated to?
And I'm also not ruling out the fact the website is so slow, resource heavy and broken at times that some back end fuckup meant that either a) people thought there were still subs left, grabbed them, and got a confirmation message when there were in fact no subs left to grab or b) some hiccup causing the sub to not go through.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again, I think Dlive is gearing up for their own lemon heist. Cashing out everyone's crypto, shuttering and scattering to the four winds in countries that don't have EU / US extradition treaties.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 25, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> My Tbased hot-take is that he's one of the Turkish high-up's sons or nephews or something, someone that MIGHT have some basic bitch desk job there or just an allowance in lemons to dump around to inflate the numbers.
> 
> The more I think about it, it would be hard to clean drug money through Dlive. I mean you could buy prepaid credit cards or amazon gift cards... IIRC you can buy lemons with your amazon account on the site. It just seems like too much to lose 25% or more when buying lemons and cashing out, but whoever is doing the laundering might be willing to take that hit because it is nearly no-risk.


I think it may not just be for laundering purposes, but also investment into other types of fuckery they have going on that we'll probably never know the truth of.
I'm in agreement with @Mr. Manchester. If I was an organised crime member, I'd be looking for all types of new niche platforms that could be used as frontiers for further illegal profit. Crypto currencies and social media platforms that implement them seem like the ideal online ecosystem for sleazy conmen and tech-literate career-criminals imho



AltisticRight said:


> From the CEO's instagram, he seems to be pretty normal and active with some average normie hobbies. Really wonder why he decided to run an autistic site for wignats and import roaches to do work. They even have meetings in Turkey.


Remember that when it comes to Instagram, people's profiles often just represent the way they wish others to perceive them, instead of the actual reality of what/who they are



Ol' Slag said:


> Serious question from those who have done a deep dive. Does any of these large amounts of money moving around look like money laundering?
> 
> I have always thought it was shady how the monetary system works. The most notable is how the donated lemons and then the final amount can be drastically different. Even after Dlive has supposedly taken their cut.
> 
> The system seems like it can frought with fraud and the new system they are talking about offering seems as a way to offer snuff porn and other illegal videos to a viewer base and to make cash off it.


Yeah, it was originally OnlyFans that made me start thinking like this about a lot of these platforms. How did it all of a sudden change from nobody being willing to pay for porn and major companies having to close cuz of it, to random hookers with a single profile raking in enough $ to retire overnight? Did a generation of $uckers all start using the internet at the same time?


----------



## longtimelurkerfirsttimepo (Dec 26, 2020)

tantric_depressive said:


> Yeah, it was originally OnlyFans that made me start thinking like this about a lot of these platforms. How did it all of a sudden change from nobody being willing to pay for porn and major companies having to close cuz of it, to random hookers with a single profile raking in enough $ to retire overnight? Did a generation of $uckers all start using the internet at the same time?


When it comes to OnlyFans, I suspect that a lot of it is due to the perceived emotional connection that the people sub-human simps have with the models. It's well known that celebs and e-celebs alike have fans that believe on some level that they are friends, or at least have some kind of connection with the celebs, and I think that that's got a lot to do with it. It was after-all a celebrity that caused OnlyFans to implement a transaction limit because the sub-human simps got mad after already giving her $2 million. Bella Delphine/(Mary-Belle Kirschner?) has said that she has is making ~$1 million a month as well joining onlyfans after grooming her audience with a personality.

Nobody wants to watch a new piece of meat get fucked each week, they want to watch their e-friends who they have some emotional attachment to get fucked. So yes, a new generation of suckers was born and christ it's ugly.

2d was once greater than 3d for this exact reason, but alas no longer.

Edit for formatting.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 26, 2020)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> I've tested the "open 20 tabs and you get 20 viewers" in the old thread and it's wrong.





PhoBingas said:


> They HAVE to be incognito tabs for whatever reason.


I think it's not Dlive intentionally fucking around then, I'll issue a correction later, and append the social media links to the top post.

Many porn sites on Chinanet requires the user to "invite 10 people onto the site" using some sort of special affiliate link. This is illegal of course, and people have been reprimanded over running porn sites.



Spoiler: CPC did nothing wrong



Freedom of speech or whatever, the content is never verified and CP gets posted everywhere due to China's lower age of consent (14-16), so I'm with the CPC on this one. There have been minors posting porn on Twitter, and the platform usually yeets them very quickly. If these idiots that ran Chinese porn sites had a system to not only ban but to report CP, then I don't care. All they care about is shekelz, fuck them.

That's why I think Tik Tok and Vine type sites are cancer, it's asking for predators.



Anyway, the method to get around this affiliate link thing is to use a website checker site, the "is this site down" types, or some can ping and calculate latency. (I know because someone wanted me to click it, I told him to go fuck himself, then suggested that as a potential workaround.) Just paste that link into the site. Doing in a normal tab won't work, but it will in incognito and the alike. I'm guessing it's the same for YouTube too, open several icognito tabs should inflate the numbers of nobody streams. If not, they have a more elaborate detection system.


----------



## naught (Jan 2, 2021)

Funny if true.

'Today, the Lino project foundation announced that it will officially discontinue support of the Lino blockchain as of 12:00:01am Pacific Time on April 15, 2020 (“Cutoff Time”). Following the Cutoff Time, the Lino blockchain will no longer be live, and LINO tokens will no longer be transferable or have any value or utility.'


			https://lino.network/
		


Someone missed out on a big headline.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 7, 2021)

aNOnLLC. said:


> Funny if true.
> 
> 'Today, the Lino project foundation announced that it will officially discontinue support of the Lino blockchain as of 12:00:01am Pacific Time on April 15, 2020 (“Cutoff Time”). Following the Cutoff Time, the Lino blockchain will no longer be live, and LINO tokens will no longer be transferable or have any value or utility.'
> 
> ...


Doesn't affect Dlive. They haven't been using Lino for a while now. Lemons are solely a Dlive thing. It's like buying credits at an arcade.

Edit - Realized that was last year. The lino site appears to be completely gone now.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 7, 2021)

aNOnLLC. said:


> Someone missed out on a big headline.



Too bad Ralph wasn't mentioned on there since it would put pressure on Dlive to ban him. Baked got banned yesterday for being there so kinda weird is allowed to restream all the others doing it and be ok. Dlive even told him to calm his chat down since they were getting pretty cray cray.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jan 8, 2021)

Another deceptive DLive hitpiece was made from people upset Google and Facebook don't control everything and whose headline ignores DLive banning people for these activities which are already against it's ToS.

https://archive.md/bSmVO


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 8, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Another deceptive DLive hitpiece was made from people upset Google and Facebook don't control everything and whose headline ignores DLive banning people for these activities which are already against it's ToS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those journos at wired can tie that wire into a loop and hang themselves from a big tall tree. When it comes to some faggy Silicon Valley Roach-Ching collab and MSM journos, I'll side with the former. 

Here's a copy of the article, there's some interesting stuff.
Don't give Wired any clicks or cookies.


Spoiler: Copy



A Game Livestreaming Site Has Become an Extremist Haven​DC rioters used DLive to stream from the Capitol to thousands of people on Wednesday—and to get donations from them too. 





Photograph: SAUL LOEB/Getty Images


https://www.facebook.com/dialog/fee...-share&utm_brand=wired&utm_social-type=earned


https://www.wired.com/story/dlive-livestreaming-site-extremist-haven/#





Wednesday’s insurrection in the US Capitol wasn’t just broadcast by journalists and bystanders with smartphones; it was  broadcast by its own perpetrators.
Mainstream platforms like Facebook cracked down on videos glorifying the attack, fueled in part by the bogus claim that the presidential election was stolen from Donald Trump. Lesser-known platforms that have supported extremists and conspiracy theorists for years were also activated by the insurrection. Among them is a blockchain-based livestreaming site called DLive, which hosted multiple streams from the Capitol on Wednesday and allowed viewers to donate directly to the streamers as they broadcast their actions and misinformation.
Channels with hundreds of viewers went live on Wednesday with titles like “March to Save America,” and “Time to Take Our Country Back.” More than 140,000 DLive viewers watched streams about the events at the Capitol, many condoning or encouraging the mob there. At least one person streamed after breaking into the Capitol itself as donations flooded in.

DLive was founded by entrepreneur Charles Wayn in 2017 as a lower-scale competitor to Amazon’s Twitch. The platform broke into the mainstream when YouTube’s top gaming celebrity, Felix “PewDiePie” Kjellberg, streamed there exclusively for a brief period starting in 2019. Since then the site has kept growing, from the 4,322nd-ranked site according to Alexa in October to 3,273rd today.
A major contributor to DLive’s growth has been the white nationalist leaders and other far-right personalities who fled there after bans on YouTube, Twitch, Facebook, and elsewhere. On DLive, however, they’ve been able to cultivate enormous audiences thanks to the platform’s lenient, hands-off moderation. Dozens of prominent extremists and conspiracy theorists stream on the site, many under “Verified Partner” badges. They’re also able to earn money there, via DLive’s in-app currency, Lemon, often amounting to tens of thousands of dollars, according to data shared with WIRED by a livestreaming analyst. In August, _Time_ reported that eight of the top 10 earners were extremists or conspiracy theorists.

One streamer who received donations as he stormed the Capitol on Wednesday was Tim Gionet, also known as BakedAlaska. Gionet was banned from Twitter in 2017; YouTube removed his channel in October after he harassed retail workers over wearing masks. On Wednesday he streamed on DLive for over 20 minutes from inside the Capitol, reaching an audience of over 17,000 at its peak. “Thank you everyone for sharing this video,” he said at one point, before encouraging the mob around him to start an “America first” chant. Online viewers in his livestream joined in the chatroom, asking him to “SMASH THE WINDOW” or “HANG ALL THE CONGRESSMEN.” They also rewarded him with donations. Elon University professor Megan Squire, an expert on online extremism,  estimates that fans donated thousands of dollars to him yesterday through lemons.

News of the future, now.          Get WIRED for as low as $5.          Subscribe Now      

In another Dlive streamer’s video from DC, the person points the camera at a line of cop cars and says, “I was waiting for some content. I tried to get back to the Capitol for you boys, but it’s not possible. So this is what’s happening.”
In a livestream today, DLive’s head of community addressed yesterday’s events: “I do want to make it incredibly, incredibly clear that DLive does not condone any illegal activity. Peaceful protests? Fine. Reporting on the protests? Fine. But if your channel or you the streamer are involved in any illegal activity, your channel will be taken offline.” A representative for DLive did not return a request for comment from WIRED. StreamElements, which helped facilitate the DLive donations to Gionet, today removed his account, telling WIRED he violated their terms of service.


Get WIRED Access
     Subscribe
Most Popular




Gear
25 Face Masks We Actually Like to Wear
Adrienne So



Science
Watch a Robot Dog Learn How to Deftly Fend Off a Human
Matt Simon



Security
Activists Publish a Vast Trove of Ransomware Victims' Data
Andy Greenberg





Ideas
Platforms Must Pay for Their Role in the Insurrection
Roger McNamee


DLive’s community guidelines also prohibit hate speech, but it explicitly puts the onus for moderation on channel owners and moderators: “DLive provides tools to aid moderators, but does not prescribe their usage. Channel owners and moderators are required to moderate the chat based on the community guidelines above.”
“DLive does not have the moderation facilities familiar to users on most social media platforms,” says Squire. Users use the same contact form to report an account spreading hate speech as they would asking for technical support or the legal team. “There is no support inbox or any sort of way to interact with a moderation team or the like.”
Instead, as the attack on the Capitol roiled on yesterday, savvy Twitter users disturbed by Gionet’s stream raced to identify DLive’s hosting provider and content distribution network (CDN), or the group of servers delivering content on DLive. Once they discovered that Peer5 was DLive’s CDN, Twitter users @ed the company, notifying them of Gionet’s stream. Within minutes, employees indicated they were taking action.
"Peer5’s terms of service prohibit the use of our service in connection with any content that is unlawful, harmful, or otherwise objectionable, among other things," a company representative told WIRED. "We learned in real time that harmful content related to today’s events was being streamed on DLive. We have taken immediate action, in coordination with DLive, to remove that content." The company did not comment further on DLive's involvement in its actions, but it said it will continue to monitor streams on DLive. While Gionet’s videos from the Capitol have disappeared, his account remains online with a Verified Partner badge.
One former DLive employee told _Time_ in August that “they care more about having good numbers than weeding these people out.” DLive’s continued apathy toward who it hosts isn’t a simple matter of free speech and censorship. By allowing extremists to remain on their platform, DLive serves as a recruitment tool. Decades ago, says Squire, white supremacist groups met in person and used electronic media like email for communication. “Things are opposite now,” she says. “They meet online and move offline for real-world action once they find a viable activity or trust one another enough to do so.”

Squire points to Nick Fuentes, who hosts the far-right podcast America First and received $44,000 in donations through DLive in the last two months of 2020, according to the Southern Poverty Law Center. Fuentes mobilizes his followers in person, including at the Million MAGA March in Washington DC, where he spoke onstage to eager followers. Gionet too was present at the march.
As of Thursday afternoon, Gionet’s chat was still active and buzzing with fans despite his being offline. Only now users speculated whether he would go to jail. Wrote one DLive user, “Lemon drop for some commissary funds?”


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jan 9, 2021)

DLive, likely as a reaction to articles like the one i posted previously, has banned 7 accounts, frozen their lemons, and had all lemons donated after January 6 2021 (starting the day after the "siege" and not the actual day?) refunded.

https://archive.md/Y2tYE


> DLive believes and encourages freedom of expression providing it abides by US law and our own Community Guidelines. On January 6th 2021, the following channels were found to be inciting violent and illegal activities and have been suspended indefinitely with their lemon balances frozen*
> 
> dlive.tv/NickJFuentes
> dlive.tv/BakedAlaska
> ...


By the grace of God, Ralph isn't on this list. Thanks to Faith's lawsuit Ralph isn't being arrested for trespassing and his DLive has been left untouched. Ralph just keeps on winning. Faith is his guardian angel.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 9, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> DLive, likely as a reaction to articles like the one i posted previously, has banned 7 accounts, frozen their lemons, and had all lemons donated after January 6 2021 (starting the day after the "siege" and not the actual day?) refunded.
> 
> https://archive.md/Y2tYE
> By the grace of God, Ralph isn't on this list. Thanks to Faith's lawsuit Ralph isn't being arrested for trespassing and his DLive has been left untouched. Ralph just keeps on winning. Faith is his guardian angel.


What did that spik do this time? He's even still on Twitter. 
I can understand yeeting Faglaska, Loulz, and Woozuh, they are all ip2 fags. Don't know about the rest. Murder the Media is an absolutely based name though.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Jan 9, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> What did that spik do this time? He's even still on Twitter.
> I can understand yeeting Faglaska, Loulz, and Woozuh, they are all ip2 fags. Don't know about the rest. Murder the Media is an absolutely based name though.


He was in DC and encouraging the violence.  If memory serves he even admits that while he said they should storm the Capitol during the rally when they did it "caught him off guard" during a DLive stream.  Then you have "news agencies" putting out hit pieces naming him, Baked Alaska, Loulz, and a few others and tying them in with DLive so DLive decides to make the decision to cut ties with them.  That being said they best be gearing up because there's going to be thousands of dollars in chargebacks now that they banned Nick--and considering they prevented him from cashing out for a few weeks because of a "technical problem" this will likely happen sooner rather than later.  In the age of COVID, too, banks are doing a lot of chargebacks, no questions asked.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jan 9, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> By the grace of God, Ralph isn't on this list.


It's never too late. Hopefully DLive doesn't learn about Ralph blabbing about his coverage.


itsoktobewhite said:


> View attachment 1840006
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/eNJlP
> ...


----------



## Fslur (Jan 9, 2021)

This is Dlive’s payment processor who decided to freeze the funds to Dlive until certain streamers were banned i.e Fuentes. (This was a tip given to me on twitter)


----------



## Jump (Jan 12, 2021)

Ralph's $40/day income starting to look really shaky right about now. 
Was Fuentes really their biggest guy?


----------



## Klaptrap (Jan 12, 2021)

Gloomtube went quick. F


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 12, 2021)

Totally not coordinated attack by various incestuous left wing media outlets. 
SPLC, "Daily Dot", "Forward",  "wires". 
Hope these lefties understand when the window shifts again, they will be brought to the noose. Whether it goes further left or to the right is just a matter of how funny it will be.


----------



## Jose Jordan (Jan 12, 2021)

How is everyone getting banned off dlive except Ralph ?


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 12, 2021)

Just the fact Gloomtube was banned, a channel that provides no commentary just restreams other people live on the ground while Ralph sits on his big fat white ass calling for more and more to happen so he has khantent on his show. This just goes to show the Dlive community manager has a raging hard on for Ralph by letting him get away with shit others are banned for.


----------



## Fougaro (Jan 13, 2021)

Trash Burger said:


> How is everyone getting banned off dlive except Ralph ?


Maybe Ralph hasn't been banned yet with the emphasis on yet. Recently Turd Flinging Monkey got his DLive channel suspended. When someone who is pretty much a nobody outside the MGTOW community gets banned and their lemons confiscated, I'd be sweating bullets right now if I was Ralph.


----------



## Klaptrap (Jan 13, 2021)

Whoops! There goes Ralph. Still really telling that his show got a 30 day suspension while everyone else got nuked.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Jan 13, 2021)

Fougaro said:


> Maybe Ralph hasn't been banned yet with the emphasis on yet. Recently Turd Flinging Monkey got his DLive channel suspended. When someone who is pretty much a nobody outside the MGTOW community gets banned and their lemons confiscated, I'd be sweating bullets right now if I was Ralph.


Ralph’s been kicked. He’s saying it’s just for a month but I’d be surprised if they allow him back. Some of the other streamers were told they were just suspended but got emails a few hours later to say it was permanent.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 13, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 1842151
> Totally not coordinated attack by various incestuous left wing media outlets.
> SPLC, "Daily Dot", "Forward",  "wires".
> Hope these lefties understand when the window shifts again, they will be brought to the noose. Whether it goes further left or to the right is just a matter of how funny it will be.


well if fuentes is gone surely hell force ralph to go somewhere else, maybe they can try streaming from bitchunt lol


----------



## Jose Jordan (Jan 13, 2021)

https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1349466654170865664
		


Still talking about Matt, its been 3 years @theralph


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Jan 13, 2021)

Trash Burger said:


> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1349466654170865664
> 
> 
> 
> Still talking about Matt, its been 3 years @theralphView attachment 1846046


It's like Uncle Rico reminiscence his high school football years and still cannot let go of the past.


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Jan 13, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Ralph’s been kicked. He’s saying it’s just for a month but I’d be surprised if they allow him back. Some of the other streamers were told they were just suspended but got emails a few hours later to say it was permanent.


We’ll know for sure when he starts shitting on dlive


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

Dlive demonetized everyone with the x-tag: https://twitter.com/Andywarski/status/1350194921299464197 (Archive)

The x-tag is mandatory for political content: https://twitter.com/lporiginalg/status/1350200522754682881 (archive)


----------



## High Tea (Jan 15, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> Dlive demonetized everyone with the x-tag: https://twitter.com/Andywarski/status/1350194921299464197 (Archive)


They are going to lose a ton of money.  They must think long term it would be better for them.  Most of the top earners have an x tag


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 15, 2021)

High Tea said:


> They are going to lose a ton of money.  They must think long term it would be better for them.  Most of the top earners have an x tag


I think they are thinking long term. Most of (if not all, I haven't checked) the political people on Dlive are right wing. That's a bad thing to be online in current year. Dlive almost got shutdown by almost losing their payment processor over this Capitol shit. Better to keep going but with a smaller income then to burn out fast with a higher income. Plus, they are likely counting on increasing the number of gamers using the site which will (they hope) eventually make up for it.


----------



## Ash Gassem (Jan 15, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> I think they are thinking long term. Most of (if not all, I haven't checked) the political people on Dlive are right wing. That's a bad thing to be online in current year. Dlive almost got shutdown by almost losing their payment processor over this Capitol shit. Better to keep going but with a smaller income then to burn out fast with a higher income. Plus, they are likely counting on increasing the number of gamers using the site which will (they hope) eventually make up for it.


I mean, they don't have a future tho.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> I think they are thinking long term. Most of (if not all, I haven't checked) the political people on Dlive are right wing. That's a bad thing to be online in current year. Dlive almost got shutdown by almost losing their payment processor over this Capitol shit. Better to keep going but with a smaller income then to burn out fast with a higher income. Plus, they are likely counting on increasing the number of gamers using the site which will (they hope) eventually make up for it.


It's what stream.me attempted but failed to do. Before the IBS shitbrigade came on board the only they they were trying to do was host Dead by Daylight and Fortnite tournaments among other things IIRC. Live and learn when you try to branch out as as entrepreneur from using capital from camwhore websites.


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Jan 15, 2021)

Ash Gassem said:


> I mean, they don't have a future tho.


Remember when they had Pewdiepie?


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

All of the dlive top streamers, basically America First people, are moving over to Trovo now,
https://twitter.com/CoolHeteroGamer/status/1350203215036510211 (ARCHIVE)

Nick Fuentes
Patrick Casey
Jaden Mcneil
Andy Warski
Beardson Beardly
Steve Frassen
Ethan Ralph
Vincent James
Raging Humanist
Russell (Canadian nick fuentes)
And the other top 10 streamer, Owen Benjamin is suspended by dlive and moving over to his gay hug box, unauthorized TV with teddy spaghetti
https://twitter.com/LogosNBeartaria/status/1349032945554755587 (ARCHIVE)





Even fucking Mersh and Royce of ROTC are moving over to trovo

Since all of the people with an x-tag are demonetized probably all of the other political people will move over too.

The main people that are left on Dlive are ALL POLITICAL STREAMERS

Salty Cracker
Stefan Molyneux
Marfoogle News
After that its like 1-30 viewers streams of gaming, music and the very few e-thots on the platform, who only get like 100 viewers
-Like Joe Salad's GF and Vitalytv's ex GF
Dlive is probably going to take a 80% reduction in income by doing this


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> All of the dlive top streamers, basically America First people, are moving over to Trovo now,
> https://twitter.com/CoolHeteroGamer/status/1350203215036510211 (ARCHIVE)
> 
> Nick Fuentes
> ...


I'm still a bit surprised that BlazeTV is still up. Isn't that where Soph posts now? You would think Ralph would be clamouring to get onto that platform because it has Grandpa McFuckface from Duck Dynasty and Steven Crowder. Shit, even DailyWire is now collaborating and funding independent films:


----------



## High Tea (Jan 15, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I'm still a bit surprised that BlazeTV is still up. Isn't that where Soph posts now? You would think Ralph would be clamouring to get onto that platform because it has Grandpa McFuckface from Duck Dynasty and Steven Crowder. Shit, even DailyWire is now collaborating and funding independent films:


Soph is on Censored.tv, Gavin McInnes's site.  The rest of the other people are congregating together.  DailyWire and BlazeTV have a working relationship and PragerU is sort of combining with DailyWire.  For creating all these alternative conservative platforms, they seem to be consolidating rapidly.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Soph is on Censored.tv, Gavin McInnes's site.  The rest of the other people are congregating together.  DailyWire and BlazeTV have a working relationship and PragerU is sort of combining with DailyWire.  For creating all these alternative conservative platforms, they seem to be consolidating rapidly.


Oh thanks for clarifying the part about Soph. And yeah, they all seem to be networking in this regard but they all have their gay little paywalls so it's like what, 60-90 bucks a year per network? Who in their right fucking mind is going to pay 180-270 USD to listen to their few mainstays then littered with literal whos 85% of the time?


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 16, 2021)

Baked Alaska got the gunt, andy warski and all of the dlive x-tag streamers, the edgy comedy and the political streamers demonetized:




@theralph pls call baked out for this and yell at him


----------



## Eggg (Jan 16, 2021)

Idk if there is another Dlive thread so I'll post here. Is there a way to check Dlives total live streamers / viewers , or maybe site interactions? It might be interesting to see how much of a hit they take with all these streamers moving to a different site.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 17, 2021)

A_Single_Egg said:


> Idk if there is another Dlive thread so I'll post here. Is there a way to check Dlives total live streamers / viewers , or maybe site interactions? It might be interesting to see how much of a hit they take with all these streamers moving to a different site.


Supposedly they hid it, and there's some code that allows one to extract this data. @Sam Losco knows how. 
Might worth the hassle to make a final compilation of the grift all these faggots grubbed, as they are swamping to Tencent's shithole of a site.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 17, 2021)

A_Single_Egg said:


> Idk if there is another Dlive thread so I'll post here. Is there a way to check Dlives total live streamers / viewers , or maybe site interactions? It might be interesting to see how much of a hit they take with all these streamers moving to a different site.


Social Blade does some tracking of Dlive stuff but recent changes they did with hiding stuff broke some of it. For example the top 50 streamers by earnings was completely broke because Dlive hid the earnings totals for the political streamers after the SPLC piece.

I don't believe I ever saw anything that tracked viewers. Not that it would be true and honest anyway with Dlive massaging numbers.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 26, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Dlive has unperma X-rated the AF crew(Pat Casey, Jaden McNeil, Beardson, etc) so they can now make money on Dlive again. Even more then that, Dlive walked back their stance of not allowing people to make money on political content.


This is according to @Arm Pit Cream. I haven't found any verification on Dlive's twitter. 

It appears that some streamers got their X-rated tags removed.



(Beardson is one of those AFPac fags)






Pat Casey was live 3 hours ago, the lemon icons show up but I don't see any donations so he probably still has the tag.
The pig definitely has the tag and he's offline with icons showing, so I'm gonna say they both cannot make money.




Jaden McNeil, another AF queer still has the tag.

Edit: According to Patrick Casey, he claims that "Dlive staff told him X-rated tagged channels will be monetised again".


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jan 29, 2021)

Justin Sun claims he will buy $10 million worth of GME when the asian markets open to help squeeze hedge funds.

_>$1 Mil doesn’t seem enough, I’ll be buying $10 Mil $GME instead tonight from Asia when market opens! It’s time to unite & squeeze out those greedy hedge funds! Wallstreetbets, 4 billion Asian community & 20 mil $TRX community supports u! Let’s do this! @WSBChairman @wsbmod_


			https://www.twitter.com/justinsuntron/status/1355163433700745220
		

https://archive.md/kC6dQ


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 29, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Justin Sun claims he will buy $10 million worth of GME when the asian markets open to help squeeze hedge funds.
> 
> _>$1 Mil doesn’t seem enough, I’ll be buying $10 Mil $GME instead tonight from Asia when market opens! It’s time to unite & squeeze out those greedy hedge funds! Wallstreetbets, 4 billion Asian community & 20 mil $TRX community supports u! Let’s do this! @WSBChairman @wsbmod_
> 
> ...



This fucking faggot is only trying to get the attention of WSB to boost his own crypto. Fuck this nigger.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 29, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Justin Sun claims he will buy $10 million worth of GME when the asian markets open to help squeeze hedge funds.
> 
> _>$1 Mil doesn’t seem enough, I’ll be buying $10 Mil $GME instead tonight from Asia when market opens! It’s time to unite & squeeze out those greedy hedge funds! Wallstreetbets, 4 billion Asian community & 20 mil $TRX community supports u! Let’s do this! @WSBChairman @wsbmod_
> 
> ...


Alright Justin, but I ain't gonna invest in your shitcoin.


----------



## ralphafan (Feb 2, 2021)

Warski said last night on Gunt that he’s moving back to Dlive starting tonight and that they’re going to start accepting applications for streamers to get the ability to still be monetized while on xtagged


----------



## Lore Master (Feb 2, 2021)

ralphafan said:


> Warski said last night on Gunt that he’s moving back to Dlive starting tonight and that they’re going to start accepting applications for streamers to get the ability to still be monetized while on xtagged



Applications for what? How does that get him monetized again?

Andy is gonna be a sad boy without the gunt hosting him lol.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 3, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> Applications for what? How does that get him monetized again?
> 
> Andy is gonna be a sad boy without the gunt hosting him lol.



Story he told was Dlive is trying to court "some" channels back and they could reapply for monetization being a case by case thing. Gunt getting it back after being in the recent hit pieces and the one about the FBI investigating the crypto dono I don't see it happening.


----------



## Lore Master (Feb 3, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> Story he told was Dlive is trying to court "some" channels back and they could reapply for monetization being a case by case thing. Gunt getting it back after being in the recent hit pieces and the one about the FBI investigating the crypto dono I don't see it happening.



Hope Warski doesn't get monetization back. That fucking idiot needs to get a real job instead of shaking his cup online.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 3, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> Applications for what? How does that get him monetized again?
> 
> Andy is gonna be a sad boy without the gunt hosting him lol.


If understand that correctly they look for a streamer who's playing a game while they spout their bullshit, because obviously Warski thinks then it's not politics but gaming and he's secure of another ban. Maybe they even consider streaming under the gamers name, either way for me it reeks of attempted ban evasion and desperation. I don't think that will work long for Cokeski, if it works at all.
Warski you're done, get a fucking real job you sore loser, DLive is called the graveyard of YouTube careers for a reason.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Feb 12, 2021)

DLive is under congressional scrutiny over Capitol attack​https://www.theverge.com/2021/2/9/22274169/dlive-capitol-riot-attack-extremism-video-baked-alaska



> In their Tuesday letter, lawmakers referenced this memo, asking Wayn if it is still “the company strategy to ‘tolerate’ right wing extremism?” DLive did not immediately respond to a request for comment.


----------



## Lore Master (Feb 12, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> DLive is under congressional scrutiny over Capitol attack​https://www.theverge.com/2021/2/9/22274169/dlive-capitol-riot-attack-extremism-video-baked-alaska



Uh oh. Sounds like bad times for Andy. He went back there and Ralph doesn't show any signs of coming back.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 12, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> Uh oh. Sounds like bad times for Andy. He went back there and Ralph doesn't show any signs of coming back.


Ralph actually said he was going to re add Dlive to his restream.io page. Seems like a good chance he goes back because of the better payouts.

Edit: Sounded like he went live on it last night but guess not.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Feb 12, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> Ralph actually said he was going to re add Dlive to his restream.io page. Seems like a good chance he goes back because of the better payouts.
> 
> Edit: Sounded like he went live on it last night but guess not.


His ban wasn't up yet, but I think he said it would be today so maybe he'll be on dlive tonight.


----------



## instythot (Feb 13, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> Uh oh. Sounds like bad times for Andy. He went back there and Ralph doesn't show any signs of coming back.


Meh. Andy's a leaf, and a retarded one at that. Nobody cares what he does. At worst, he has to find somewhere else to stream out of that


----------



## Love Machine (Mar 19, 2021)

Archive

Imagine admitting to covering things up.


----------



## GL09 (Mar 19, 2021)

We love our friends over at Dlive here at the killstream.





Guess they never loved you. Everyone knew that's what DLive were doing. Trovo will do the exact same unless he can get to Odysee quick enough.



MeltyTW said:


> lmfao thought you were aylawggin stream elements there ralph? what happened to them being the ire of your low animalistic piggy brained rage?


I wonder just how long Ralphs lifelong enemy list is these days. It's about 2 new entries every week.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 21, 2021)

GL09 said:


> We love our friends over at Dlive here at the killstream.
> 
> View attachment 2010751
> 
> ...


Wow, I kind of feel bad for him now. Never really thought of this particular angle. 

So if they oven all these grifters, the grifters will fuck up the website.
If they tolerate these grifters, bigger and worse MSM journalist liars will coordinate timed hit pieces on them and use every single totally free market method to pull their plugs. 

If they don't even accept these grifters, they won't even be known. At lease the MSM's coordinated attacks become free advertisement and anyone with a brain understands hosting doesn't mean tolerating or going further to consign the messages, which makes the MSM look like a pack of bloodhounds. 

Copied your post to the Dlive thread.


----------



## GuntN7 (Mar 21, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> So if they oven all these grifters, the grifters will fuck up the website.
> If they tolerate these grifters, bigger and worse MSM journalist liars will coordinate timed hit pieces on them and use every single totally free market method to pull their plugs.


As now they deem da gunt not useful anymore, the gunt had the same plan all along. 
All those times Dlive knowingly had to punish these retards but did absolutely nothing because they were on it all along.


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Mar 21, 2021)

I cant feel bad for Dlive for this, they constantly pushed away new talent and sheltered people like gunt because they were easy to control/profitable. They could have very easily created an alternative to youtube/twitch streaming after paying pewdiepie for exclusivity but they squandered that opportunity like no one's business. It would be interesting if they used their Lemon Lambos to invest in decentralization but instead they think that moving in on "Legit streamers" other platforms have a corner on the market of is a better idea.
It's just sad to me that best alt tech sites that were ever made are still Vid.me and Stream.me, because neither really fucking cared about what you uploaded and both were relatively free form with their content, here's hoping Odysee's federation brings a new wave of the weird web


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 21, 2021)

https://archive.md/wip/Zylqv


Asked 3 questions and got a bot response. This site is tiny, they can't spend a minute or two to type a response?

The most important links for small independent sites to establish is a strong bond between users and the team. 
I can't see it here.


----------

